
Show HN: Lessons Learned from Writing Every Day for a Year - basilesamel
https://basilesamel.com/one-year/
======
thrifter
You articulate yourself well, especially considering English is not your
mother language.

I'm halfway through a similar project I call Poseur to Composer:
[http://poseurtocomposer.com](http://poseurtocomposer.com). I've dedicated
what limited spare time I have to learning how to play the piano (and music
theory in general) and report what I learn every day.

It's been a great experience so far and worth the lost hours of sleep!

------
Madeindjs
Great article. I start to use a diary and write some notes & thoughts but I
not share them. Do you think it is necessary to publish these words?

~~~
basilesamel
Yes! You can't improve if you keep your writings to yourself :) Let the world
help you.

